# Pepsi Bottle From 1905



## Carson (Feb 16, 2013)

I was working in some dirt, and I found a glass bottle. It says Pepsi:Cola in straight letters (no design). at the bottom it says on one side: Charlotte, N.C. And on the other side it says:Not for sale. On the bottom rim it says: 437 LP. On the bottom it says: 7 OZ.I have done alot of research and I have found it is from 1905. The LP I think means limited production, and on eBay, I have found many other bottles, but no Charlotte bottles and especially none that have numbers on the bottom rim. It is in very good condition, a couple of marks from being in the dirt. I can tell that the bottle is hand blown because it has some wrinkles and bubbles and it's not perfectly shaped. Thanks for any answers!


----------



## epackage (Feb 16, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, a pic would be great.... I can assure the LP does not mean that, it's a Super Sport Camaro you've found....Jim

 Does it look like this?

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-embossed-Pepsi-Cola-Charlotte-NC-bottle-/121065309343?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c300e049f

 Did you check the 'completed listings' too?


----------



## Carson (Feb 16, 2013)

So does that mean that I found a rare bottle?


----------



## epackage (Feb 16, 2013)

Straight side Pepsi's can be of decent value, I meant to say you 'DIDN'T' find a Super Sport Camaro...[] I don't see any that brought big money in the completed listings.


----------



## Carson (Feb 16, 2013)

oh well it does look like that except my bottom says 7 oz not 6 1/2 oz


 and also the eBay one says it's machine made, mine is hand blown which would seem to say mine is older.


----------



## epackage (Feb 16, 2013)

What makes you think your's is hand blown? Pics would help...


----------



## Carson (Feb 16, 2013)

it has a few wrinkles (no they're not skratches) and bubbles in the glass.


----------



## epackage (Feb 16, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Carson
> 
> it has a few wrinkles (no they're not skratches) and bubbles in the glass.


 That doesn't always mean handmade, many early bottle machine bottles have those attributes and others.


----------



## Carson (Feb 16, 2013)

And if you look at it head on, you can see a little bit of an irregular shape. I'll put up some pics in a second.


----------



## epackage (Feb 16, 2013)

Hand blown or machine made, straight sided Pepsi's and Coke's are collectible, some go well into the hundreds depending on the town or other factors...[]


----------



## Carson (Feb 16, 2013)

D From my research, Pepsi was named Pepsi and the first two franchises were Charlotte, and Durham NC. I have a Charlotte bottle. Here are some pics: http://tinypic.com/r/2dnvxy/6   http://tinypic.com/r/2he97k4/6   http://tinypic.com/r/14alszn/6   http://tinypic.com/r/2r47uvd/6   http://tinypic.com/r/33ogpe9/6


----------



## Carson (Feb 16, 2013)

Do you have any idea how much mine would be worth?


----------



## epackage (Feb 16, 2013)

Your's is a machine made bottle, the LP is the mark of Graham Glass Company and it was made in their Loogootee, Indiana plant between 1907-1920 I'd say. Considering what I see on Ebay I'd say between $10-20... Thanks for posting it


----------



## Carson (Feb 17, 2013)

I have a bottle that has just straight letters with no design or anything, and when I looked on ebay, all of the bottles after 1907 had a swirly design on them. Doesnt that mean that mine would be older?

 Also http://bit.ly/Xipchq that is an eBay link to a charlotte bottle that has swirly letters so its newer and its going for $60, is this just way overpriced?


----------



## Carson (Feb 17, 2013)

Sorry for all the replies, but I just found another link: http://bit.ly/kxBs0M if you read the second paragraph, it says that he began selling bottles, and he awarded two franchises in 1905: Charlotte and Durham NC. I have a early Charlotte bottle and I for some reason, feel like its from 1905. Thanks


----------



## epackage (Feb 17, 2013)

The Loogootee, Indiana plant didn't open until 1907 so unless that bottle was found in a hot tub time machine[] it couldn't be before that time. Different bottlers used different styles of embossing and some of those were used for many years. Just because a bottler opened up on 1905 doesn't mean all his bottles are from 1905, he may have used the same style for 20 years possibly...

 I'd say the Ebay bottle is overpriced and probably why it hasn't had any offers made, the value I gave you would be accurate I think...


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 18, 2013)

Sometimes between 1916-20. 

 Worth $15-$25.


----------

